# San Sebastian to Malaga Route and Stops Sought



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We will be travelling to Morocco and this year are planning to go from the aires at San Sebastian direct to Malaga.

We have sourced a couple of camp sites but think, as we have time constraints we can do it with just one overnight stop.

Can anyone suggest any routes (toll free or not) plus any stops on route?

Thanks as usual.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Andrew

Your best bet if you wont to avoid the toll roads is to first pickup the E05/E80 past Andoain and then Beasain onto Vitoria Gasteiz keep following the dual carriageway towards Burgos and then pick up the A1/E5 Down to Madrid after Madrid follow the A4/E5 to Aranjuez you stop overnight at the Campsite here it’s in the ACSI book number 1754 idle stopover it’s 322 miles from Malaga.
From here stay on the A4/E05 to Cordoba then you’ll need to pickup the A45 down to Malaga.
At Malaga pickup the A7 and you can follow this road toll free all the way to Gibraltar.
We came up this route from Malaga in January and apart from a part of the A45 it was all duel carriageway, however we did pickup the toll road from Vitora-Gasteiz to San Sebastian, which was worth the 8 euros.
There is plenty of fuel station and places to stop for breaks.
PS Madrid can gets very busy go steady and watch out for your turning the junction tend to be one on top of the other but apart from that the routes straight forward.
I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

That route and detail from Hydrocell is as good as it gets......look forward to seeing you again.

.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Its a pity you will not have time to explore Aranjuez which must be one of Spains most attractive cities.
If you were taking a couple of days I would suggest Palencia with their Aire by a park in the City.... but I won't!
Alan


----------

